# some of my work



## alexdom_89 (Jan 14, 2013)

This is some of my work that I've done


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2013)

VERY nice- Is that a walnut with maple top box??


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like you have found mikes soft spot of figured maple and walnut :)


----------



## alexdom_89 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes sir curly maple and walnut box finger joints navy blue velvet


----------



## BarbS (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------

